# Why MAC doesn't have sales



## ms.marymac (Aug 19, 2007)

link to video


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 19, 2007)

I remember that.


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Aug 19, 2007)

goddamn, they're like cattle.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Aug 19, 2007)

*When did this happen??*

*I cannot believe SO MANY people are all assholes.  Acting like fricken wild ANIMALS   (no, wait...animals are more civilized than what I just saw)!!!!!!*


----------



## curlyqmishee (Aug 19, 2007)

What does that tell you about our society?


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 19, 2007)

You know when every once and a while you are a bit embarassed to be part of the human race?  You know, like when Jerry Springer is on?  Yeah...that stampede video made me feel juuuuust like that.


----------



## ms.marymac (Aug 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YvetteJeannine* 

 
_*When did this happen??*

*I cannot believe SO MANY people are all assholes.  Acting like fricken wild ANIMALS   (no, wait...animals are more civilized than what I just saw)!!!!!!*_

 
That is exactly what I thought when I saw it! What on earth could be so important to buy that you feel the need to trample over another person?


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Aug 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 

 
_That is exactly what I thought when I saw it! What on earth could be so important to buy that you feel the need to trample over another person?_

 
I agree! Not even a sale at MAC is that serious....I mean, it is but not THAT serious.


----------



## dirtyMartini (Aug 20, 2007)

Hahah it must have been boxing day!


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Aug 20, 2007)

believe it or not, if i recall that stampede was over tickle me elmos.

ridiculous.


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 20, 2007)

Oh my GOD!!!! Iv'e never seen this...
I want to hug her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That was sooooo sad.


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Aug 20, 2007)

hahahaha i cant beleive that people get so spend crazy !!!! we get this in australia when MYERS has a massive sale.... people actually end up in hospital and there is a garunteed puch up over the last tickle me elmo.

if mac was having a huge sale i would be putting up a fight


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Aug 22, 2007)

That's so ridiculous.  It's "Kitty Genovese" syndrome--a woman in New York in the 1960s got raped and murdered in front of her apartment building, people saw the attack and heard it, but NOBODY CALLED THE COPS.  People saw her and just assumed someone else would do something.  But of course, if everybody waits for someone else, nobody helps and someone goes to the ER over a fucking toy or dies in front of their own house.

I avoid Wal-Mart at all costs anyway, everyday at Wal-Mart is like that around here.  And we're so close to the border, goddamn it's terrible.  People come up from Mexico to shop and they have to stock up on everything (and dispute every price with a newspaper advertisement) and it gets really disgustingly crowded.  A woman got beat the hell up in the parking lot the day after Christmas over a parking spot.  Guess what?...nobody did anything.


----------



## User49 (Aug 22, 2007)

hmm, when i opend that file something about pcs not working properly came up. nothing on mac sales. weird.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Aug 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitternmyveins* 

 
_hmm, when i opend that file something about pcs not working properly came up. nothing on mac sales. weird._

 

it's not about an actual MAC sale; it's a video of a woman getting trampled entering a wal-mart, as hundreds of grown ass people step on and over her to get fucking Tickle Me Elmo dolls.


pardon my tone, i simply have no tolerance for people who have complete disregard for other people.


----------

